# Headliner Color in 2003 M3



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

Jon

In Doeboy's Delivery Pics (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=18660) you mentioned that an anthracite headliner was ordered special.

The 2003 M brochure shows the M5 as having an anthracite headliner but is silent on the M3.

What is the stock M3 headliner color? (Hopefully anthracite!)

Thanks


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SWM3 said:


> *Jon
> 
> In Doeboy's Delivery Pics (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=18660) you mentioned that an anthracite headliner was ordered special.
> 
> ...


anthracite!


----------

